# bonding day!!



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its bonding day today for millie and delilah!!! So far millie just keeps humping dee... And im not allowing it but i cant stop her trying... Tried squirt bottle and it does stop her but she just keeps trying.... Any ideas for my lesbian rabbit??hehe...


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

very small space, scatter feed and juice dabbed on their forehead


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

How much space do they have?
Is the bonding area neutral?
When did you start bonding (rough time)?


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Today around half 1... They are in a room they've never been in before and its about 3 foot by 3... Maybe just under...

Sorry for my vagueness but im trying tokeep my eye on them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Is there anything in the pen?


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a hay bundle to start but they seemed fine so my mum insisted in putting in a brand new tunnel... It seems to distract millie but i don't know if this was ok!?im questioning everything right now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd take the tunnel out, when bonding you don't want to add anything to the pen until they have settled. Adding the tunnel will just encourage territorial behaviour.


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I did wonder having read previous posts about bonding... Everything is out!!
Im so glad to have had replies so quickly....


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not getting my hopes up but... No humping since... And i have 2 snuggly bunnies....not even been an hour but just thought id share...


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Back to humping and now a little squabble...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Dont worry, it will be little scuffle/settle/little scuffle to start with, sounds fairly good so far anyway 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

As Heidi said it all sounds normal, just make sure you distract them as soon as they start


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Millie totally just submitted to delilah... Its a bloomin rollercoaster with these two!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, they joys of bonding lol.
It sounds OK to me so far though, at least you have some bunnies cuddles already


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys... I really do worry when it comes to my girls... Just want happy bunnies!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Bonding is always so tense! Good luck. Xx


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well i had an uncomfortable night 'sleeping' on the floor... But the buns seem to off gotten on great... Cuddles... Binkies... More cuddles....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

That's great news, just remember to not rush things and it should all be easy from now on


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks very much everyone!! So much more relaxed today...


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not quite sure when to move them in to their new area... Everything is going well... Lots of cuddles and binkies....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

goose101 said:


> Not quite sure when to move them in to their new area... Everything is going well... Lots of cuddles and binkies....


Can you make the area they are in bigger before moving them?


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have done once already but that's as far as i can go... They've had it extended since 12ish today...


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Leave them be for another 24 hours before you make anymore changes then


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thought u might say that... I'll need to get a bun sitter whilst im at work..


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

goose101 said:


> Thought u might say that... I'll need to get a bun sitter whilst im at work..


You definitely don't want to move them if you have to leave them for work, this is why I set back at least a week for bonding


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I had 4 days but they changed my shifts... It'll be fine... Got a sitter.... No moving them now!!


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a wee update... The girls are in their new awesome pen in my room and are getting on perfectly!!! It seems they've missed cuddling up next to each other... Big space for 2 little bunnies to hop and go binky crazy... Huge thanks to bernie and this site!! Would be clueless without it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

That's great to hear


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to hear 

*Heidi*


----------

